# Check Out This



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

A different kind of clock................
1st Line is Seconds
2nd Line is minutes
3rd line is Hours
4th Line is Days
5th Line is months
6th Line is Years
*This is the COOLEST clock I have seen yet!!* *
A new one!! Look closely at it!! Amazing!!

http://home.tiscali.nl/annejan/swf/timeline.swf


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

If I had this clock in my office, I'm sure you'd hear me say... "Ugh! I have anch inch to go before Monday is over!"


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

That could make for some long days for men seeing how we are prone to exaggerating what an inch really is.


----------



## Staff (Aug 14, 2007)

Mgonzo2u said:


> That could make for some long days for men seeing how we are prone to exaggerating what an inch really is.










you men people say funny things


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

That is really cool, could help some of my students actually be able to tell time!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Why does Wednesday span from the 26th through the 31st?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

campmg said:


> Why does Wednesday span from the 26th through the 31st?


Same reason that the entire year of 2007 only includes July, August and September


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

campmg said:


> Why does Wednesday span from the 26th through the 31st?


Each line moves at a different rate.

VERY COOL CLOCK!!


----------



## Staff (Aug 14, 2007)

I clicked on the green line because it was pretty and it was fun to see what happened! I am glad I do not have too know what time is it for any reasons.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

skippershe said:


> Why does Wednesday span from the 26th through the 31st?


Same reason that the entire year of 2007 only includes July, August and September








[/quote]

You know it has been a long summer.

I thought that was just because we set a record with 29 days over 110 degrees so far this year.


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

This would be great for my office, I don't have a clock or watch because I hate watching my life tick away. I dislike knowing what time it is.....I am a little late to some meetings and my boss said I should really buy a clock or watch, but this clock is better because I can't read it or understand it tottally and would take to long to figure out where I needed to be.....that is awesome whoever designed it....thanks for sharing.







.


----------



## brandycroz (Jul 25, 2005)

It is cool, but it is one day ahead! But I just noticed my computer also says today is Friday!! weird.......


----------



## brandycroz (Jul 25, 2005)

Ok - all fixed...my 11 y.o DD fixed it!! amazing how they are more computer literate than us.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Clocks are evil.









The only clock I am looking forward to seeing is one of these


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

That is a cool clock. That last statement of yours made me think that it was one of those web-pages where a monster jumped out at you, so I turned down the volume and waited but no monster, HUH! Anyway nice clock


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

campmg said:


> Why does Wednesday span from the 26th through the 31st?


Same reason that the entire year of 2007 only includes July, August and September








[/quote]

*You know it has been a long summer. 
*
I thought that was just because we set a record with 29 days over 110 degrees so far this year.
[/quote]

What world do you live in?!?!?!?!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Very Cool Clock indeed & in Military time


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Makes me dizzy.....









I like Y-Guy's (xcept that it says today is Monday







)....and agree....clocks ARE evil!


----------

